# [Risolto]webcam Philips PCVC675K WebCam

## Epicuro

Ciao a tutti.

Dopo aver configurato il kernel per il supporto alla webcam (kernel 2.6.30),ho consultato invano vari forums ed eseguito ricerche per far funzionare il dispositivo usb ma niente da fare.

Il dispositivo viene rilevato, infatti: *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # lsusb
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> ...

 

La pagina:http://www.smcc.demon.nl/webcam/  per trovare il modulo è scomparsa mentre alla pagina http://gentoo-portage.com/Search?search=media-video/usb-pwc-re non c'è  più il pacchetto in questione.

La luce sulla webcam si accende ma quando tento di configurare il video di skype mi dice che non trova il dispositivo.

Qualche idea?

GrazieLast edited by Epicuro on Sun Oct 04, 2009 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Che opzioni, precisamente, hai abilitato nel kernel?

Mi sembra che i kernel nuovi abbiano già i driver per quel tipo di webcam. Hai caricato il modulo "pwc"(USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV)?

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   Multimedia devices  --->
> 
>     <*> Video For Linux
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   Multimedia devices  --->
> 
>     [*] Video capture adapters  --->
> ...

 

Queste le opzioni selezionate seguendo il Gentoo Linux Wiki all'indirizzo seguente http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam

Il modulo che mi hai indicato è quello presente in usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4/drivers/media/video/pwc 

.

Lo carico con modprobe........

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

lascia un attimo da parte skype, prova con qualche altro programma (io i test sulla mia webcam li facevo con mplayer)

----------

## Epicuro

Se lancio mplayer ottengo il seguente output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hall9000 eddie # mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/vMPlayer SVN-r29463-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Riproduco tv://.
> ...

 

Ho provato anche con xawtv :

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # xawtv -c /dev/video
> 
> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.30-gentoo-r42)
> 
> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
> ...

 

Non trova il devices, che manchi qualche cosa nella configurazione del kernel?

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Ho provato ad impostare il file:

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # nano /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4/drivers/media/video/pwc/Kconfig
> 
> 

 

seguendo queste indicazioni:

 *Quote:*   

>  #- *** FILE: drivers/media/video/pwc/Kconfig ***
> 
>  #-
> 
>  USB_PWC all=m
> ...

 

A questo punto non so proprio come continuare.

Grazie per eventuali suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Provando a modificare il file /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4/drivers/media/video/pwc/Kconfig  mi sono accorto di aver sbagliato in quanto ad un successivo tentativo di lanciare make menuconfig  non riuscivo più ad editare il kernel.

Spulciando tra le varie documentazioni gentoo ho trovato la pagina dedicata ad UDEV dalla quale mi sembra di aver capito che il mio dispositivo potrebbe essere indicato non con /dev/video0 ma con un altro nome che io non so.

Infatti nella cartella /dev il file video0 non compare e anche quando ho tentato di crearlo con mknode non veniva visto.

La luce del dispositivo si accende, il comando lsusb mi rileva l'hardware ma del dispositivo non vi è traccia quando lancio skype, mplayer e kopete.

Sempre nella documentazione di UDEV viene suggerito di installare (sys-apps/baselayout).

Quale strada dovrei percorrere?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

prova a

- staccare la webcam

- lanciare un bel ls -1R /dev > /tmp/before

- attaccare la webcam

- lanciare un bel ls -1R /dev > /tmp/after

- controllare se è cambiato qualcosa con diff /tmp/befor /tmp/after

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # diff /tmp/before /tmp/after
> 
> 3a4
> 
> > audio1
> ...

 

Questo l'output.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Sono proprio un pivello, con un 'po' di ritardo ecco il contenuto di /tmp/before  *Quote:*   

> /dev:
> 
> adsp
> 
> audio
> ...

 

e adesso quello di /tmp/after

 *Quote:*   

> /dev:
> 
> adsp
> 
> audio
> ...

 

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Ragazzi non riesco proprio a venirne a capo.

Il device /dev/video0 non esiste (dipenderà dalla configurazione del kernel che ho postato?).

Il modulo pwc non lo trovo, non so più cosa e dove cercare.

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

ok, vediamo se riesco a trovare il tempo per seguirti un po' ...

posta l'output di

```
dmesg|grep -E '(cam|video)'
```

e di 

```
lsmod |grep -E '(videodev|pwc)'
```

e vediamo un po'

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # dmesg|grep -E '(cam|video)'
> 
> [    1.510301] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device
> 
> [    2.426335] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie #lsmod |grep -E '(videodev|pwc)'
> 
> 

 

Il primo comando restituisce l'output mentre il secondo nulla.

Ciao e grazie per la tua disponibilità.

----------

## Kernel78

ok, adesso fai:

- tieni la webcam scollegata

- lancia dmesg > /tmp/before

- attacca la webcam

- lancia dmesg > /tmp/after

- lancia diff /tmp/before /tmp/after

così vediamo un po' cosa combina il tuo pc quando la colleghi anche se ad occhio non viene caricato il modulo e non viene riconosciuta ...

/EDIT:ops, avevo incasinato la formattazione

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # dmesg > /tmp/before
> 
> Hall9000 eddie # dmesg > /tmp/after
> 
> Hall9000 eddie # diff /tmp/before /tmp/after[b]
> ...

 

Ecco l'output.

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hall9000 eddie # dmesg > /tmp/before
> 
> Hall9000 eddie # dmesg > /tmp/after
> 
> Hall9000 eddie # diff /tmp/before /tmp/after[b]
> ...

 

ok, io ho fatto un'errore con la formattazione ma abbi un po' di elasticità ...

mi sembra ovvio che se ti faccio creare un file /tmp/after poi è con quello che dovresti fare il diff ... il [b] è un refuso

riproviamoci dai  :Wink: 

----------

## Epicuro

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # diff /tmp/before /tmp/after
> 
> 1231a1232,1276
> 
> > [ 1647.497513] usb usb5: usb resume
> ...

 

Scusami, ecco l'output.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Mi sembra di capire che la periferica venga riconosciuta  *Quote:*   

> > [ 1648.484290] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0471, idProduct=0307
> 
> > [ 1648.484297] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=1
> 
> > [ 1648.484303] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 02130211A0103B9B 

 

mentre il modulo no.

A questo punto riesaminando il file di configurazione del kernel mi sorge il dubbio che il supporto per V4L USB devices dovesse essere abilitato come modulo e non come ho fatto io:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers --->
> 
> Multimedia devices --->
> 
> [*] Video capture adapters --->
> ...

 

Mi sto sbagliando?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Tu l'hai compilato build-in quindi quel componente è SEMPRE presente nel kernel e ovviamente non lo vedrai mai come modulo da caricare  :Wink: 

dall'output di dmesg vedo che il sistema si accorge che colleghi la webcam ma non viene creato alcun device corrispondente ...

Forse sono troppo frollato dal sonno, provo a farti un esempio per spiegarmi meglio.

Se compili nel kernel il supporto per le chiavette usb, quando ne colleghi una dmesg ti riporterà una serie di messaggi simili a quelli che hai riscontrato per la webcam ma in più troverai anche traccia della creazione del device corrispondente.

Direi quindi che nel kernel manca qualcosa ma non saprei dirti cosa ... prova a compilare come moduli i supporti per TUTTO quello che trovi sotto v4l e vedi se funziona. Se non funziona ancora sono cavoli (almeno per le mie competenze) ma se funziona puoi vedere quali moduli vengono caricati quando attacchi la webcam e rimuovere dal kernel il supporto per gli altri.

----------

## Epicuro

Ebbene si ancora non sono riuscito ad abilitare la webcam.

Ho seguito le tue indicazioni Kernel78  compilando come moduli i supporti per tutto quello che c'era dopo V4l ma non trovo il famigerato modulo per il driver PWC.

Quello che mi chiedo a questo punto è:

tra i moduli compilati esiste uno compatibile con la mia webcam?

Poi nella cartella /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/video/pwc ho trovato il sorgente PWC-if.c, che serva per installare il modulo?

Forse sto facendo un 'po' di confusione.

Ti ringrazio per i suggerimenti.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Saluto gli amici del forum.

Ho aggiornato il kernel e sono passato alla versione 2.6.30-gentoo-r6. Finalmente, dopo la compilazione, il modulo PWC e il dispositivo /dev/video0 sono comparsi.

Purtroppo eseguendo: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15 ottengo una laconica risposta:  *Quote:*   

> MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> 
> Riproduco tv://.
> 
> Rilevato formato file TV!
> ...

 

Eseguendo: Hall9000 eddie # xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video0

ottengo: *Quote:*   

> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.30-gentoo-r6)
> 
> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
> 
> can't open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Se provo a lanciare skype, il dispositivo viene individuato ma si vede tutto nero.

Leggendo nel wiki linux webcam la parte relativa ai malfunzionamenti si sottolinea un possibile utilizzo dello stesso bus da parte di più dispositivi.

Ecco il mio lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> Hall9000 eddie # lsusb
> 
> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002
> 
> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> ...

 

Cosa mi suggerireste?

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> Saluto gli amici del forum.
> 
> Ho aggiornato il kernel e sono passato alla versione 2.6.30-gentoo-r6. Finalmente, dopo la compilazione, il modulo PWC e il dispositivo /dev/video0 sono comparsi.
> 
> Purtroppo eseguendo: mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15 ottengo una laconica risposta:  *Quote:*   MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

laconica ? a me sembra abbastanza chiara: non trova il driver v4l2

sei sicuro di aver compilato mplayer con la USE attiva ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eseguendo: Hall9000 eddie # xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video0
> 
> ottengo: *Quote:*   This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.30-gentoo-r6)
> ...

 

anche qui mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che se esiste un device /dev/video0 e non esiste /dev/v4l/video0 è inutile lanciare xawtv cercando di aprire il device inesistente ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa mi suggerireste?
> 
> 

 

di procedere con più calma e cercare di capire un attimo i messaggi di errore che ricevi dai vari sw (skype lascialo perdere per il momento)

----------

## Epicuro

Sto cercando un' po' dappertutto ma non riesco ad interpretare i messaggi di output.

Per esempio con il comando : *Quote:*   

>  # xawtv -c /dev/video0
> 
> This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/i686 (2.6.30-gentoo-r6)
> 
> WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.
> ...

 

In questo caso ho provato ad aggiungere  Option "VideoOverlay" "on" nel mio xorg.conf, ma niente da fare.

Se lancio Camorama ottengo lo schermo nero, idem con mplayer anche se ultimamente il comando  *Quote:*   

> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15
> 
> MPlayer was compiled without TV interface support.
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r29463-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

mi restituisce questo output.

Mplayer l'ho compilato con la USE v4l2 attraverso il comando # USE="v4l2" emerge mplayer

Ekiga e kopete non riescono a  trovare il dispositivo.

Mi sarebbe piaciuto comunicarvi il buon esito dei miei tentativi ma ho paura che avrò ancora bisogno dei vostri suggerimenti.

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, calma, calma e CALMA  :Wink: 

concentriamoci su un solo programma, mplayer (perchè mi piace)

 *Epicuro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -fps 15
> 
> ...

 

scusa, non per prenderti in giro, ma la tua comprensione dell'inglese mi pare quasi nulla ...

il messaggio è chiarissimo: MPlayer è stato compilato senza il supporto per l'interfaccia TV.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mplayer l'ho compilato con la USE v4l2 attraverso il comando # USE="v4l2" emerge mplayer
> 
> 

 

ok, metodo sbagliato per compilare, questo al massimo va bene per un test veloce o usando l'opzione -p per vedere quali dipendenze cambierebbero.

Per aggiungere una USE globalmente (in questo caso te lo consiglio) la devi inserire in /etc/make.conf (o usi il programma ufed), per specificare una USE per un singolo pacchetto usi invece il file (o la directory /etc/portage/package.use ma qui andiamo OT, cerca nel forum o leggi il man).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto comunicarvi il buon esito dei miei tentativi ma ho paura che avrò ancora bisogno dei vostri suggerimenti.
> 
> 

 

sbagliando si impara (o almeno me lo auguro  :Laughing:  )

Posta l'output del comando 

```
eix -e mplayer | grep Installed | cut -f 3 -d \( | tr " " "\n" | grep -v ^-
```

così guardo quali USE abbiamo di diverse

----------

## Epicuro

Questo l'output: *Quote:*   

>  # eix -e mplayer | grep Installed | cut -f 3 -d \( | tr " " "\n" | grep -v ^-
> 
> X
> 
> a52
> ...

 

Avevo capito che mplayer era stato compilato senza il supporto per l'interfaccia tv ma il mio dubbio era se ciò riguardasse il kernel o una USE flag.

Comunque quell'output di mplayer prima non compariva anzi si apriva una finestra che doveva probabilmente mostrarmi il risultato dell'acquisizione video ed era completamente nera.

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

ti sei reso conto che mplayer non risulta compilato ne con v4l ne con v4l2 ?

----------

## Epicuro

Si è proprio come dici tu.

Ricompilato tutto ora è partita l'acquisizione video.

Sto rivedendo anche gli altri programmi (kopete, xawtv e camorama) per capire se manca il supporto per qualche USE flag.

Credo sia opportuno che io riguardi con più attenzione il manuale visti gli "exploit" che sto facendo.

Ti ringrazio per la pazienza che hai avuto.

Ciao

----------

